# Urgent egg broken !!!



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, I have two cockatiels. A male and a female the female is about 2 years old and the male is 1 year old. Recently the birds have started mating and the female already hatched eggs. There would be only about 3-4 days left for the first to hatch (she only laid 4) .... But there was a slight problem. About 3 days ago one of the eggs broke. I didn't notice at first the only reason I noticed was because my cockatiels were trying to get my attention and I thought maybe the baby was hatching. But anyways it lost a lot of blood and I wasn't sure what to do I read that some people apply nail polish to fix it and usually the baby's still hatch so I did that but I'm not sure if the baby is ok or not. What should I do ???


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I would suggest candling the egg to see what is going on, I am not sure of the chances since you said it lost a lot of blood. I have read that an egg shouldn’t be patched up if close to hatching, otherwise come the time to hatch, the chick may have problems getting out of the egg.


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

I already candled the egg but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to see all I know is that where the egg is broken it looks really dark but the egg still has spider like veins around it. The egg also looks kind of dull so I'm not really sure what are the good signs and the bad signs


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If there is red spider veins, then the baby is still alive - the egg will look dark when you candle close to hatching because the baby fills up the egg. 

There is more information here on DIS (dead in shell) as well as candling and such, may be of help: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/candling-eggs.html . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

*Renae*

Well i candled the egg once again And i dont really have a lot of hope For it i think it Was supposed to hatch two days ago and it didn't but well today one of the other eggs hatched soo I'm really happy that it is ok. I have another question though. How long will it take for the others to hatch and how long will it take for their feathers to grow also is there any advice you'd like to give me I'm kind of new at this soo I'm not really that knowledgeable of what to do


----------

